# This is NOT okay anymore....



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

DR is still very intense. I'm starting to doubt myself and ask myself, what if I have something worse? The DR I have is no joke. Can barely walk around my room, I feel completely lost and paralyzed, my ears and my head feel stuffed up, yeah my head feels like it's full of liquid or something. I feel like I completely lost the ability to experience things around me. I fear every single day. This is not a way to live. If I ever feel better, that would be a fuckimg miracle. I just want to feel better, even if it's a lift in my DR, even that would make me feel better. The intensity of this is driving me crazy. I'm so scared but I keep a brave face on everyday and try to survive even though I'm in agony.

I don't know what to do anymore. I just want this nightmare to end.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm telling you, the medication you are taking is probably making it worse. I had the same thing happen with every lots of medications I tried at the beginning of dp. On prozac I did ok on the low dose and when I went up to 40 mg it was instant dp hell. I had to wean off.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

What should I do?







I feel that no matter what I do, I'm just going to feel worse, I was even thinking about this the other day, I wonder if I would of felt better if I just hadn't gone down the medication route and just let it be, at this point, I don't know when or how, I'll ever recover.


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

It seems as if your suffering is very intense. Perhaps you should take a trip to the ER and seek immediate help. Do you have a doctor that you see regular? If so, do you explain that your situation is very bad. Does he/she have any advice for immediate relief?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I truly understand the way you feel. I know how painful everything is. Just know I feel you and I'm here if you need anything.
*HUG*


----------



## SherryGee (Dec 2, 2010)

i know how you are feeling because at the minute, i also feel trapped in dr.
i am having counselling at the moment so i am going to see if that helps. perhaps you could have counselling, they teach you how to cope and use tapping, grounding techniques etc. you need to go to drs to tell them that you need some help and counselling. i just hope it works out for you if you do go.
just remember that you are not alone


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Melissa_Z said:


> What should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I honestly think that you would do better completely off of medication. I have recovered very fast and a large amount since coming off medications. I know that I whine and complain here on bad days and bad days do come but, overall, I feel light years better than when I was on medications, that includes benzos as well. I was on benzos and it took me 8 months to wean off. I swear to you that I felt more terrified when I was taking them than I do now. I used to think I couldn't survive without them because they "helped" me function. Now I see that they actually made me feel worse over all and I was illusioned that they helped because of the sedating effect. But they also caused other effects like weird perceptual shifts, bad brain fog, made the world feel unreal, etc. All of that has gone since I stopped taking them and I honestly feel no need to be on them anymore.


----------



## piescoffer (Dec 10, 2009)

Melissa_Z said:


> DR is still very intense. I'm starting to doubt myself and ask myself, what if I have something worse? The DR I have is no joke. Can barely walk around my room, I feel completely lost and paralyzed, my ears and my head feel stuffed up, yeah my head feels like it's full of liquid or something. I feel like I completely lost the ability to experience things around me. I fear every single day. This is not a way to live. If I ever feel better, that would be a fuckimg miracle. I just want to feel better, even if it's a lift in my DR, even that would make me feel better. The intensity of this is driving me crazy. I'm so scared but I keep a brave face on everyday and try to survive even though I'm in agony.
> 
> I don't know what to do anymore. I just want this nightmare to end.


Just keep some faith that you will get through this, it won't last forever and you are definatley not on your own. You will recover one day and be a much stronger person - we all will. Take care.


----------

